# Woman Awarded $1.12M After Being Arrested While Taking Photos Outside a Military Base



## snerd (Dec 14, 2014)

> A New York woman has been awarded $1.12 million in damages after being arrested back in 2009 while taking photographs outside a military base.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports that in July 2009, 58-year-old Nancy Genovese was photographing a display helicopter outside the Gabreski Airport Air National Guard in Long Island for a “Support Our Troops” website. She was confronted by a deputy, who allegedly told her that he would arrest her on suspicion of terrorism to set an example for other “right wingers......”


Woman Awarded $1.12M After Being Arrested While Taking Photos Outside a Military Base


----------



## snerd (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! That's compensatory damages only, they haven't yet decided on punitive damages!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow.  Arrest someone 'just to set an example'.

Incedigobble.


----------



## snerd (Dec 14, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Wow.  Arrest someone 'just to set an example'.
> 
> Incedigobble.


Careful.................. he'll don his Oakley's and shaved head, and call up the tanks and armored vehicles, along with SWAT, to remind you who's really boss!!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 14, 2014)

hey, i will check back with you all later. Gonna grab my gear and drive to the nearest military base...


----------



## snerd (Dec 14, 2014)

bribrius said:


> hey, i will check back with you all later. Gonna grab my gear and drive to the nearest military base...


An anonymous tip to the Sheriff's Dept. wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > hey, i will check back with you all later. Gonna grab my gear and drive to the nearest military base...
> ...


cha-ching!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2014)

bribrius said:


> hey, i will check back with you all later. Gonna grab my gear and drive to the nearest military base...



Don't forget your jacket emblazoned with "Official Al Quida Photographer"!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 14, 2014)

If you follow Sparky's suggestion, better make sure it's a kevlar jacket, just in case someone decides to "eliminate the threat" first, and check the rulebook second.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 14, 2014)

Better yet a kevlar burqa.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 14, 2014)

$1.12M for four days in jail ... fair enough.


----------



## snerd (Dec 14, 2014)

Sad thing is, the taxpayer is on the hook for the actions of the mental midget. Costs him nothing but maybe his job.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> $1.12M for four days in jail ... fair enough.



I'd settle for 1mil even.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> Sad thing is, the taxpayer is on the hook for the actions of the mental midget. Costs him nothing but maybe his job.


Deservedly his job and probably no chance for any future job in law enforcement.


----------



## snerd (Dec 14, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Sad thing is, the taxpayer is on the hook for the actions of the mental midget. Costs him nothing but maybe his job.
> ...


One can only hope!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 14, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > $1.12M for four days in jail ... fair enough.
> ...


you wouldn't even get that much you are a guy. the woman get 1.2. if she was black probably 300k.  A guy gets 600k if they are French and white all else is down hill if you are a guy. white, American male, you might get 50k.   If you were a black male you would just be happy to get the hell back out.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2014)

Wish I lived near a military base.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't forget you are all paying for it


----------



## bribrius (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Don't forget you are all paying for it


naaa. They just print more money. Add it to the other couple trillion or so in deficit thingy....


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Don't forget you are all paying for it



I am very used to having my tax dollars be spent by idiots on idiots.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget you are all paying for it
> ...


 
who else would it be spent on by whom?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

If there wasn't such a claim culture it wouldn't  be spent on anyone, insurance would be cheaper and taxes


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2014)

The average cop knows very little law and often manage to step on their own crank, not only costing taxpayers money from law suits, but also often making it impossible to prosecute guilty criminals.
What little law they do know is in a pretty narrow range that is directly related to their job.
In other words a beat cop won't necessarily be familiar with the laws that a detective, narc, or bunko cop would.

The average cop is just as susceptible to urban legend as anyone else.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 15, 2014)

There's more to the story. (Although it was not exactly quick and easy to sift thru re-postings of this story and tabloid articles etc.)

This account from The Southhampton Press in 2009 tells about her having guns and ammo in her trunk and having been to the base before..... Unfortunately this situation didn't seem to have been handled properly which seems to have left them open to a lawsuit from her.

Westhampton News - Woman says trespassing arrest at Air National Guard base was misunderstanding - 27east


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 15, 2014)

And thus we witnessed the beginning of a star studded career in Mall Security.


----------

